# few pictures of my champagne D'Argent rabbits



## scfarmboy (Jan 16, 2012)

hi i decided to post a few pictures of my champagnes ive had them almost a month now and must say i really enjoy them  the pictures arent the best as i had to us my phone as i lost my  charger to my camera some how and will have to pick one up when i get paid this week  so for now these will half to do does  any one  else on here raise champagnes  
ps they are in my basement right now with heat lamps to keep the warm and waters from freezing


my 7 month old sr. buck Mr. whiskers






my two jr. does 3 1/2 months old


----------



## happyhensny (Jan 16, 2012)

They are so sweet!


----------



## flemish lops (Jan 19, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Jan 24, 2012)

I raise and breed Champs.


----------



## 2seth2 (Jan 26, 2012)

cute


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 27, 2012)

I raise champagnes as well.  They are my favorite 

Just curious, why do you feel you need heat lamps to keep them warm?  How cold is it in your basement?  and did the person you got them from keep them inside?

I suppose if you have had them a month now and they haven't had any issues with the heat they will be okay.  My rabbits are outside all year, so they are used to the cold when it is cold out.  If I need to bring one inside for any reason, they stay out on my back porch where it is cooler.   I have never needed to keep one warm that was over a week old.

I hope you enjoy your new bunnies.  Be careful, Champagnes are addicting!


----------

